# 1911 Ambi safety install. Easy or not?



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

I've got the 1911 fever bad. I'm a lefty and would like to get one with an ambi safety. But there are so many great ones out there that I see with just the regular single-side safety. 

So my question is: If I were to buy a single-side safety piece, how difficult would it be to mod it myself and pop in an ambi safety? Are there any good "drop in" ambi safeties available that don't require any machining?

I've been watching a lot of youtube videos on complete 1911 disassembly/assembly, but I have yet to see one that specifically deals with replacing a thumb safety with an ambi. Thanks!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

From what I remember reading, you need someone who knows what they are doing to install one of these.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

RightTurnClyde said:


> I've got the 1911 fever bad. I'm a lefty and would like to get one with an ambi safety. But there are so many great ones out there that I see with just the regular single-side safety.
> 
> So my question is: If I were to buy a single-side safety piece, how difficult would it be to mod it myself and pop in an ambi safety? Are there any good "drop in" ambi safeties available that don't require any machining?
> 
> I've been watching a lot of youtube videos on complete 1911 disassembly/assembly, but I have yet to see one that specifically deals with replacing a thumb safety with an ambi. Thanks!


They don't sell lefty (right side) single levers, unless you buy a Kimber abbreviated lever that is used with the Crimson Trace grips and even then you'd have to cut and groove the shaft of the existing left side safety lever to mate to the right slide lever.

If you buy want an ambi safety installed, it'd probably best to have it done by a smith that really knows what their doing, that's one part that you want to glide like it's on greased rails and not hang or drag.

Or you could just buy a 1911 that comes with an ambi safety from the factory.


----------



## Gold (Sep 23, 2010)

Sounds like it may be best to go see a gunsmith.


----------



## flycaster (Oct 19, 2008)

Gold said:


> Sounds like it may be best to go see a gunsmith.


+1.

Chuck


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Oct 24, 2007)

I think I see a trend developing here. :mrgreen: OK, thanks guys. Makes sense.


----------

